# Re: Hagen Pressurized CO2 KIT - 88 g



## Stevenicoloconnor (Feb 21, 2011)

...the valve has been set at ~3bps; parameters at the start of the photo period: pH 6.4, kh 3; cO2~36ppm.

To be continued...
:fish:


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for this -- I've been wondering about these, particularly how long such small cartridges actually last. :smile:


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

@ 3bps, not long at all. Maybe a few weeks.


----------



## Stevenicoloconnor (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: co2 88-cartridge life*

...either we had a faulty something-or-another, or the Fluval 88 is a weak-assed, piece-of-sh$t: 5 days at 3 BPS.:thumbsdow

Censorship blows worse!


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I've been using the same cartridge at 2 bps for over 5 weeks now. Turning it off at night helps.




Stevenicoloconnor said:


> ...either we had a faulty something-or-another, or the Fluval 88 is a weak-assed, piece-of-sh$t: 5 days at 3 BPS.:thumbsdow
> 
> Censorship blows worse!


First, calm down.

Second, there's no way it should have run out that quickly. Either your bubble count is off or you have a leak somewhere.


----------



## Stevenicoloconnor (Feb 21, 2011)

TLE041 said:


> I've been using the same cartridge at 2 bps for over 5 weeks now. Turning it off at night helps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't count bubbles? Well, I've never: I guess you wont be coming to my birthday party.
:icon_mrgr

We're gonna try another cartridge, then we're going to assemble a string of adaptors so that we can use a home-brew CO2 tank: refillable, so my cheap-ass can feel good about funding it.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

Mine went 10 days at 30 bubble per minute


----------



## Stevenicoloconnor (Feb 21, 2011)

...okay, so I've tur'dt the bubble-rate down to 45 bpm; that, along with Tom Barr's EI, plant and fish health looks fantastic: anubias nana, and bannana plants have gotten "greener;" however, there is some algae flare-up: bba likes to hold on, but after 7 years of this hobby: plants, plants, plants..!

Black beard's algae; this too goes in the "we'll see" category.

Perhaps part of the Fluval system is that fewer bubbles for smaller tanks makes for enough co2?


----------



## Stevenicoloconnor (Feb 21, 2011)

...CO2 at the start of the photo period ~23 ppm; adjusted bubble count to 50 bpm.
After finding a slew of claims that vouch for a Fluval 88g cannister lasting for 1 month at a rate of 60 bpm, we wrapped the threads on the new bottle with teflon tape; in two days, the pressure is holding steady ~900 psi. The last cannister dropped below 700 psi in 2 days.


----------



## Stevenicoloconnor (Feb 21, 2011)

...cannister gauge reads above 800 psi, and we raised the bubble-count to ~50bpm; pH 6.4, kh 3, CO2 ~36ppm

Teflon tape is the leak stopper?

After giving the 88 System a trial over these past few days, with a little tinkering while embracing the "art" side of the aquarium craft; the science side will remedy itself.


----------



## Stevenicoloconnor (Feb 21, 2011)

...three days now the Fluval canister has been holding steady at 800 psi, co2 levels in our small tank vary in the good zone (14-35 ppm), so the Fluval 88 isn't a bust like our first impression lead us to believe.


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for the updates, Stevenicoloconnor, they're much appreciated. :smile:


----------



## Stevenicoloconnor (Feb 21, 2011)

NatCh ...it's Steve's treat to share this jive; thanks for readin' it.


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, I confess that I wouldn't read it if I weren't interested.


----------



## Stevenicoloconnor (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: still works*

...it must be the teflon tape seal: Fluval 88 still holding at~800psi


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

Teflon is your frieeeeeeend!


----------



## Stevenicoloconnor (Feb 21, 2011)

*one month review*

...after having this system for a month, we have since converted it to operate with refillabe paintball CO2 cannisters. The "touchy" regulator has certain tendencies when it comes to adjusting bubble-rate; so long as the rate is kept under 90 bpm, it can be set; however, with the unit we have, a bubble rate of more than 1.5 bps (90 bpm) can not be set. 
Further reason why this system is for small tanks.


----------



## Stevenicoloconnor (Feb 21, 2011)

*Diffuser*

...the diffuser that is included with the Fluval 88 kit is perfect for our small tank. It functions the same as a glass diffuser; a fine vapor of bubbles is released from a ceramic disk; instead of the disk being mounted in a glass apparatus, the Fluval unit fits in a rubber disk mounted inside wtih a suction cup; this is attached via CO2 tubing to the regulator.


----------



## Mini4x (Feb 3, 2004)

Just ordered for my 5.5.. should be good!


----------



## Stevenicoloconnor (Feb 21, 2011)

Stevenicoloconnor said:


> ...after having this system for a month, we have since converted it to operate with refilabe paintball CO2 canisters. The "touchy" regulator has certain tendencies when it comes to adjusting bubble-rate; so long as the rate is kept under 90 bpm, it can be set; however, with the unit we have, a bubble rate of more than 1.5 bps (90 bpm) can not be set.
> Further reason why this system is for small tanks.


...things have stabilized enough for a 20oz. CO2 paintball canister to provide adequate CO2 in our 29 gallon tank for 6 weeks.

To refill a 20oz. paintball canister: $4.95
An 88g. (~3.1oz) Fluval canister: $10

Fluval 88 is great for tiny tanks, and hacks like me.


----------



## Featherstone (Mar 9, 2014)

How did you convert the fluval 88g to take paintball cannisters? (Adapters/series of adapters?). I'm interested in starting co2 for the first time and this kit seems well priced compared to everything else (especially if you've figured out how to hack it to work with paintball canisters! ).


----------

